# Onalaska shooting



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Heard there was officer involved shooting at Valero in Onalaska


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Hate to hear that


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

There's some weird looking characters around the lake


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was on my way home from WRC and as I turned into Onalaska on 190 a ambulance came storming by on the way west.
When I got to the Valero there was crime scene tape up around the parking lot, at least four LPDs and two OPDs and as i traveled east two more sheriffs vehicles and two more ambulances passed me on the way to the scene.
Must have been some bad stuff that went down.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

You can read more on POLKCOUNTYTODAY.COM Officer appears to be doing OK, Subject did not make it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

3StoogesFishing said:


> You can read more on POLKCOUNTYTODAY.COM Officer appears to be doing OK, Subject did not make it.


Good news for the cop anticipating a full recovery and the meth head turned worm buffet.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> good news for the cop anticipating a full recovery and the meth head turned worm buffet.


^^ this! ^^


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Meth is a helluva drug. Glad the officer is OK.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...and they call us civilized.:question:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

At approximately 12:30 pm on March 17, 2015, Polk County Sheriffâ€™s Office Dispatchers dispatched Officers with Onalaska PD to Valero (off 190 W. in Onalaska). Dispatchers stated that there was a man with a shotgun on the premises. According to a witness, the gunman entered the store with a pump action shot gun and fired several shots in the store. Officers with Onalaska PD arrived. The gunman (now in the parking lot) fired at the police who returned fire and shot the gunman. Deputies with the Polk County Sheriffâ€™s Office, Police Chief, Ron Gilbert, Sheriff Hammack, DA investigators (and District Attorney Lee Hon), and a Texas Ranger were dispatched to the scene. The gunman was rushed to *CHI Livingston Memorial Hospital* by Americare Ambulance Service. The gunman died at the emergency room a short time later. One Officer with Onalaska PD took several bbs from the shotgun but was walking around and doing fine


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like it could have been much worse. It is nice to know no innocents hurt badly. As for the gunman, Darwin award.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I enjoy stopping at that store on almost every trip to the lake. Sad that a story like this can make people feel uneasy about a store now.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Valero*

To me, that is the way it should always end, NO PRISONERS to feed. I fro one am fed up with all this 'rehabilitation' ****. We have a 70+% repeat offender rate, proves rehab does not work. We are just providing better training for them in our luxury hotel prisons nowadays. Every second offense violent offender should be executed! And within 120 days of conviction and sentencing.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

gemba said:


> I enjoy stopping at that store on almost every trip to the lake. Sad that a story like this can make people feel uneasy about a store now.


I was in there on Monday I know what you mean. I'm up that way most every weekend and really enjoy getting "away from town". It's not an excuse to let your guard down and not be aware of your surroundings. Ever.

Glad no one else was seriously injured here and props to the LEOs on this one. Their quick response and decisive action is impressive.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Why did he do it?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

From what I heard he was depressed and committed suicide by cop. Only 20 and a TDC guard


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanx Duke----that was my guess too---looked like he wasn't trying to hurt anyone---he sure could have...so sad for his Dad and family and friends. 

Lots of conflicting stories. I've heard he didn't enter the store, that he did and shot inside the store, that he didn't shoot at all till the police arrived, that he was shooting at vehicles, that he didn't shoot at vehicles, etc.

Terrible thing---I read his facebook page and his Dad's. His page didn't have anything that hinted at a problem-and his Dad's is heartbreaking.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

jas415 said:


> To me, that is the way it should always end, NO PRISONERS to feed. I fro one am fed up with all this 'rehabilitation' ****. We have a 70+% repeat offender rate, proves rehab does not work. We are just providing better training for them in our luxury hotel prisons nowadays. Every second offense violent offender should be executed! And within 120 days of conviction and sentencing.


Jas415,

Given we have the 1st Amendment in this great country, you are very much entitled to your opinion. However, I think you are very mis-informed when you refer to "luxury hotel prisons", at least in the State of Texas. Have you ever been inside any of the Texas Department of Criminal Justice prison units? I have (three different units on multiple occasions) and they are anything but that!!!! Two of them until this past year had no fans in non-air-conditioned dorms and cells where these men live. Men died from the heat! Doesn't sound like a luxury hotel to me!

Yes, I agree we as a State need to do a better job at rehab, but that costs money.

Tom


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> From what I heard he was depressed and committed suicide by cop. Only 20 and a TDC guard


Now I feel bad about my post. I assumed gunman was out to hurt others, and you know what they say about assume. Depression is serious!


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Valero shooting*

A police officer was shot! Luckily he can still see, walk around, hold his kids or family! I have ZERO empathy for the dead guy! None! How many police officers have to be shot before we get the idea the system is broken? This guy was shooting a shotgun either in the store or out of it but HE WAS shooting the gun there and then shot the police officer!! I dont care if he was depressed. I dont care if he was having a bad day and felt like shooting up a store! If his family knew he was mentally ill, or the TDJ knew he was mentally ill, then what int he world was he doing as a prison guard? What would we be saying if the officer had been killed? There is NO justification for what the guy did, NONE!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what happened on the Cape Royale golf course last Sunday? When we were leaving there was an ambulance close to the #1 tee box. There were several cars around and they had the area taped off with the yellow crime scene tape. We passed two police cars going that direction.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ditto said:


> Does anyone know what happened on the Cape Royale golf course last Sunday? When we were leaving there was an ambulance close to the #1 tee box. There were several cars around and they had the area taped off with the yellow crime scene tape. We passed two police cars going that direction.


I bet PETSPOON knows!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Still don't know full details but a woman parked her car in the golf course parking lot, walked to the 9th hole overlooking the green and pond, then commited suicide. Either she was a caretaker for a Cape resident and/or rented a house here.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, three deaths in a week up there. The had a wreck on the 190 bridged that killed someone too.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

There was also a body found at the 59 bridge at the Polk county line trinity river on 03/22/2015. More about this case can be found at Polk County today.


----------

